# WQHD Monitor mit 1080p Spielen



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem WQHD Monitor , weil ich finde dass bei meiner Hardware zu viel ungenutze Power bleibt. Selbst bei BF4 schaffe ich in der Auflösungsskalierung 135% (=1440p) auf max. über 90 FPS.
Andererseits bin ich mir bewusst dass es schon möglich ist dass einige Spiele (Watch Dogs) meine Hardware in WQHD ganz schön ins Schwitzen bringen werden. 
Ich hab mir gedacht dass ich in dem Fall dass mein Monitor die native Auflösung nicht schafft , die Auflösung auf 1080p setzen kann. 
Auf meinem iMac sieht dieses Upscaling jedoch fürchterlich aus. 
Nun möchte ich wissen wie ihr das macht mit euren WQHD Monitoren wenn eure Hardware ins Schwitzen kommt ?
Habe schon viele gesehen die einen WQHD Monitor mit einer 770 oder 680 betreiben.  Also müssen diese User auch Lösungen für hardwarehungrige Spiele haben. 
Freue ich sehr auf eure Antworten. 

LG !


----------



## Buddhafliege (18. August 2014)

Hast du eine gtx 780 mit 3GiB oder 6GiB VRAM? Weil das merkt man in WQHD auch nochmal.


----------



## claster17 (18. August 2014)

Unsere Systeme scheinen sich leistungsmäßig sehr zu ähneln(Meine 780 läuft auch mit mindestens 1200 MHz) und ich benutze einen WQHD. Ich denke, dass ich deshalb genau der richtige bin. 

BF4 läuft bei mir durchschnittlich mit etwa 100 FPS bei einer Mischung aus Hoch und Ultra, allerdings weiß ich die Einstellungen nicht auswendig und ich bin gerade am Tablet. 

Watchdogs läuft minimal mit etwas über 30 FPS, normal ungefähr 40. Ich verwende hier allerdings Lunayahs Enhanced Extra HQ 3.1 mit hohen Einstellungen (entspricht laut Beschreibung optimiertem Ultra) und 2x TXAA. 

Für weitere Fragen stehe gern bereit


----------



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

claster17 schrieb:


> Unsere Systeme scheinen sich leistungsmäßig sehr zu ähneln(Meine 780 läuft auch mit mindestens 1200 MHz) und ich benutze einen WQHD. Ich denke, dass ich deshalb genau der richtige bin.
> 
> BF4 läuft bei mir durchschnittlich mit etwa 100 FPS bei einer Mischung aus Hoch und Ultra, allerdings weiß ich die Einstellungen nicht auswendig und ich bin gerade am Tablet.
> 
> ...


 
Auf welchem Monitor spielst du denn ? 
Bei über 60 Fps auf WQHD tippe ich auf einen Koreaner ?
Spielst auch manchmal Spiele in 1080p ? 
Ich habe übrigens die 3GB Version der GTX 780.


----------



## yingtao (18. August 2014)

Also 1080p auf 1440p schaut auch auf meinem Fujitsu P27T-7 etwas bescheiden aus weil alles etwas unscharf wird und die Farbkalibrierung nicht mehr passt. Wenn was nicht auf 1440p läuft, dann stelle ich die Details einfach runter. Es muss nicht immer Ultra sein und sonst kann man runter gehen auf 720p. Da passt bei mir die Skalierung und auch die Farbkalibrierung gut aber das ganze schaut dann so grob aus das ich lieber 1440p nehme mit Details auf Mittel-Hoch.


----------



## Ion (18. August 2014)

Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich wissen wie ihr das macht mit euren WQHD Monitoren wenn eure Hardware ins Schwitzen kommt ?


 Details reduzieren, was anderes ist kaum möglich. Alternative wäre übertakten und/oder neue GPU kaufen.
Kracher wie Crysis 3 oder Metro z. B. laufen in der hohen Auflösung auf Ultra ohnehin nicht flüssig auf einer einzelnen Karte.
Zum Glück gibt es zwischen Ultra und Hoch kaum einen sichtbaren Unterschied, aber im besten Fall über 30% mehr FPS.

Ich persönlich nutze einen Koreaner und das Bild sieht auch bei 1080p oder 720p noch gut aus. Doch ich reduziere lieber die Details als die Auflösung.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Details reduzieren, was anderes ist kaum möglich. Alternative wäre übertakten und/oder neue GPU kaufen.
> Kracher wie Crysis 3 oder Metro z. B. laufen in der hohen Auflösung auf Ultra ohnehin nicht flüssig auf einer einzelnen Karte.
> Zum Glück gibt es zwischen Ultra und Hoch kaum einen sichtbaren Unterschied, aber im besten Fall über 30% mehr FPS.
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze einen Koreaner und das Bild sieht auch bei 1080p oder 720p noch gut aus. Doch ich reduziere lieber die Details als die Auflösung.


 
Macht Anti Aliasing überhaupt noch Sinn bei so vielen PPI ?
Würde es gerne mit meinem iMac ausprobieren aber die Grafikkarte ist Grütze


----------



## blackout24 (18. August 2014)

Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Macht Anti Aliasing überhaupt noch Sinn bei so vielen PPI ?
> Würde es gerne mit meinem iMac ausprobieren aber die Grafikkarte ist Grütze


 
Ja mit AA wirkt das Bild einfach nochmal ruhiger und glatter. Wo bei 1080p 8x MSAA herhalten muss reicht aber 6x MSAA bei 1440p. Ohne Spielen möchte ich persönlich nicht.
Das 1080p nicht toll auf 1440p aussieht ist der einzige Nachteil. Auch die ganzen Youtube Videos schaue ich lieber einfach im Großen Player aber nicht Vollbild wenn die nur 1080p sind.
Werde ich sonst sofort allergisch, wenn man bei Nahaufnahmen von Menschen merkt das um die Haare die Konturen nicht richtig scharf sind.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

Aber mit deiner 580 dürfest doch auch nicht alle Spiele in 1440p mit echtem Anti Aliasing schaffen ?
Hab Angst nicht mehr alles vernünftig spielen zu können.


----------



## claster17 (18. August 2014)

Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Hab Angst nicht mehr alles vernünftig spielen zu können.


 
Ich kann dir versichern, dass deine 780 das meiste auf Hoch schafft.
Mir selbst reichen meistens 2x MSAA und 4x MSAA wird nur verwendet, wenn die Leistung ausreicht.



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Auf welchem Monitor spielst du denn ?


Qnix QX2710 LED mit nur DVI und momentan 110Hz



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Spielst auch manchmal Spiele in 1080p?


Auf 1080p habe ich bisher nie gespielt und ich habe auch nicht vor, unterhalb der nativen Auflösung zu spielen, da selbst die beste Interpolation nicht diese Schärfe erreichen kann. 720p ist mir persönlich zu grob auf 27"


----------



## blackout24 (18. August 2014)

Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Aber mit deiner 580 dürfest doch auch nicht alle Spiele in 1440p mit echtem Anti Aliasing schaffen ?
> Hab Angst nicht mehr alles vernünftig spielen zu können.


 
So viele brandneue Spiele zocke ich nicht und Skyrim mit 2K Texturen Pack, Post Processing, 8x MSAA, 16x Anisotropische Filterung, uGridLoad 9 und besseren Schatten und noch einer Reihe anderer Mods (kein ENB) ist drin und ich habe meine 50-60 FPS. Sieht absolut Sahne aus.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> So viele brandneue Spiele zocke ich nicht und Skyrim mit 2K Texturen Pack, Post Processing, 8x MSAA, 16x Anisotropische Filterung, uGridLoad 9 und besseren Schatten und noch einer Reihe anderer Mods (kein ENB) ist drin und ich habe meine 50-60 FPS. Sieht absolut Sahne aus.


 
Gut dann bin ich optimistisch


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. August 2014)

Mit 1,5GB vRam kann ich net glauben^^


----------



## Eins33Sieben (19. August 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Mit 1,5GB vRam kann ich net glauben^^


 
Gabs die 580 nicht mit auch mit mehr ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. August 2014)

Nö nach meinen wissens nicht.
Die AFOX GeForce GTX580 von der gabs glaub nen 3GB Vers..
Aber Blackout seine gabs nur als 1,5GB Version und die reicht niemals aus für Skyrim mit haufen Mods und max. einstellungen ausser er meint das ganz alte


----------



## Eins33Sieben (19. August 2014)

Welches ganz Alte ?


----------



## Bert2007 (19. August 2014)

Von Zotac und Gainward gab es die 3gb Version.
Ich habe eine Zotac 3gb


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (19. August 2014)

Würde ich mit meinem Pc den Asus Rog Swift pf278q schaffen oder, wenn ja welche upgrades wären nötig. (lohnt es sich überhaupt noch 2k zu kaufen oder sollte man auch 4k warten?


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2014)

> AMD FX 4100 // PNY GeForce GTX 660 Ti Enthusiast Edition


Damit würde ich es nicht empfehlen. Der GTX660 Ti geht schnell die Puste aus. 
WQHD inkl. 144Hz benötigt einiges an Leistung. Für so was sollte es schon eine (bzw im Optimalfall zwei) High-End Karte(n) vom Schlag einer Nvidia GTX780 bzw. AMD R9 290(X) mit ordentlich VRAM sein. Je nach dem ob du GSync nutzen willst. Einen interessanten Bericht dazu findest du in der PCGH 09/2014.
Dazu brauchst du dann natürlich eine CPU die nicht limitiert. Also in etwa einen Core i7-4790K @ 4,6Ghz bestenfalls. 

Diese Nvidia Karten würden sich anbieten:
Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Phantom, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (3156) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 780 JetStream, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X780H10JB-1100J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (nur zwei Jahre Garantie!!!)
MSI N780 TF 6GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-035R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und diese AMD-Karten:
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-09-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2014)

Hey_Stormhawkk schrieb:


> Würde ich mit meinem Pc den Asus Rog Swift pf278q schaffen oder, wenn ja welche upgrades wären nötig. (lohnt es sich überhaupt noch 2k zu kaufen oder sollte man auch 4k warten?


 
Oh man, wer hat eigentlich diesen Blödsinn eingebürgert WQHD als 2K zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Bert2007 (19. August 2014)

2k wäre bei mir Full HD :p
4k würde ich noch nicht kaufen....frisst zu viel Leistung außer man hat das Geld.


----------



## blackout24 (19. August 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Nö nach meinen wissens nicht.
> Die AFOX GeForce GTX580 von der gabs glaub nen 3GB Vers..
> Aber Blackout seine gabs nur als 1,5GB Version und die reicht niemals aus für Skyrim mit haufen Mods und max. einstellungen ausser er meint das ganz alte


 
Voller VRAM ist nicht so kritisch wie man denkt. Bei manchen Szenen ist am Anfang ein kurzes Nachladen zu merken dann läuft aber wieder. Hat PCGH auch mal getestet mit einer  780 Ti mit 3 GB und einer Titan Black mit 6 GB. FPS sind eigentlich die selben.

Geforce GTX Titan Black im Extremtest: Was bringen 6 GiByte VRAM in Crysis 3, Skyrim, Assassin's Creed 4 & Co.?


----------

